# Looking for a REAL estimating/take-off company



## finaltouch0 (Jul 14, 2011)

Just started bidding commercial this year and it feels like I would be better off passing the prints off to the ones who REALLY know how to read them properly. Looking to see if anyone here has used an estimating company and what the best ones are.


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

You can ask Bodean614 in PT... And give us some feadback!!!
Or his email [email protected]


----------



## finaltouch0 (Jul 14, 2011)

Will do. Anybody else have suggestions. I spend days looking at prints and calling the gc estimator. I feel it would be better use of time to pay for this service.


----------



## KennedyEstimating (Dec 30, 2012)

finaltouch0 said:


> Will do. Anybody else have suggestions. I spend days looking at prints and calling the gc estimator. I feel it would be better use of time to pay for this service.


E-mail me, I can help. [email protected] :thumbsup:


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

My buddy Joe Illig at www.precisetakeoff.com does this. Not sure if its ok to post URL here. He's a great guy, and tons of experience in the commercial market. Has his own unique takeoff program he created to give you all the data in a very useful format.


----------



## Oleg33 (Mar 18, 2015)

I may be able to help if you are still looking

thank you


----------



## LaserLines (Jan 31, 2013)

It's going to be very hard for someone to give you rates who doesn't know your market. You should try your best to find someone local. No offense to the posters above.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

Oleg33 said:


> I may be able to help if you are still looking
> 
> thank you


Pm me please....can't send anything your way for some reason


----------



## DeucesWild88 (Jan 18, 2015)

Also looking for someone who is professional at giving estimates, I've been wondering if someone can look at some drawings or give me some advice please. Thanks


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

Put an ad on Craigslist and a bunch of overly priced guys will contact you try to bid jobs for you for like $200....before you even have the job....the gc doesn't even have the job...lol...and these guys want like $200....lol


----------



## EcoDec (Aug 23, 2011)

What type of project is this, what state? If you send me a message I can help you out, I specialize in commercial new construction and use mostly SW paint. Thanks


----------

